# Food, Drink, and Hotels in New Orleans?



## Gunboat (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Gentlemen,

I am planning a trip to New Orleans in mid-August. I'm a California boy and this will be my first trip. I'm hoping some of you can recommend places to eat, drink and stay on or near Bourbon Street.

I'm looking for spots that offer a high bang/buck ratio and are unique to the region. I also have a weakness for dive bars and eateries which ooze character. 

Thanks in advance!

Andrew


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andrew,

Cant say I am a fan of NOLA - to me its Atlanta meets Port-au-Prince. But I had a great meal at Arnauds's https://www.arnauds.com/ a few months ago and the French 75 bar there was an excellent place for a drink and a cigar.

I wouldn't stay in the Quarter but if you insist then the Omni Royal Orleans is more than acceptable. I usually stay at the Westin which is a typical Westin, though the lobby and bar have a great view of the Mississippi and the hotel seems staffed by Eastern European models.

Karl


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

My recommendation is if you plan to visit the quarter, you should stay in the quarter. I don't have a specific rec. because I haven't been there myself in several years, so I don't know what's there anymore 

Regarding food...my favorite was probably Acme Oyster House. There are countless places that have character, though.

One aside: if you like used bookstores, there is a great used bookstore on Decatur street (fairly close to Canal street) that I used to visit every time I was there. Don't know if its still there...but worth a look if it is.


----------



## Gunboat (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, guys.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd strongly recommend the Hotel Provincial for lodging. It is made up of a few adjacent buildings, probably mostly from the 1830's a couple of blocks from Jackson Square, right by the Ursuline Convent. For atmosphere, it is hard to beat, with many rooms having real gas lamps right outside the windows and with high ceilings and antique furnishings - yet it costs less than many of the modern characterless chain places (Sheraton, Hilton, etc.) despite its great location. It also has on-site parking, nicely positioned within the center of the block, so the parking is secure, but your car still very accessible if you want to get something out of it (just a 150 foot walk or less from most rooms). Also, sharing the site is the Restaurant Stella, which is absolutely one of the best restaurants in the city (definitely better than most of the well known places) - check out their website. Stella is no dive diner, though, but there are many to choose from and people who work their are very willing to offer tips on where to go for whatever dining interests you might have. Walker's Southern Barbeque might interest you (get there early for lunch, though - they remove items from the menu as they run out). Commander's Palace is the best of the famous places, much better than most of the others. KPaul's has the best Jambalaya I have found (it is in the French Quarter, is owned by Paul Prudhomme). Mr. B's Bistro, not far from KPaul's, has the best New Orleans BBQ shrimp. Enjoy your trip, feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Nawlins!*

My wife and I are considering buying a small condo in the Quarter - and I do mean small, but there is no place like it. My recommendations would be the Royal Sonesta, an old hotel right on Bourbon Street. If you have a laid back morning, brunch at Brennan's, but at any rate Cafe du Monde for beignets! For dinner, the Commodore's Palace, Acme Oyster House or, since I plugged this in another post, Dickie Brennan's Steak House. Have a great time!


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Forgot*

And if you are wanting to shop, do not miss M. S. Rau Antiques.


----------

